# Attracting Pigeons



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

I have agonized for at least the last year whether to build a loff and have some pigeons for a hobby...I get the impression it would be very easy to let pigeon reproduction get out of hand and have more pigeons than I know what to do with...I'm 70 yrs old and currently in very good health, but I know that can change any day, and I can't help but wonder what would happen to the pigeons in that event.

What I have been wondering about is if some of you could tell me how I might be able to attract some of the many nearby wild pigeons to a back yard feeder..I think it would be a nice past time to just be able feed and have pigeons visit my back yard...I currently feed a lot of wild birds and keep hoping some pigeons will show up, but so far that hasn't happened.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Bob R

Muskogee Ok


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Good idea Bob. You are right to consider what would become of your birds if you arer no longer around. These days Macaws can live to hundred and owners make definite plans for the eventuality that the birds out live the human companion.

Regarding the ferals, they would have been there by now if your backward was on or near their routes of daily feeding. So one question is how close are you to the pigeon's known travel pattern. Before you induce them other issues need to be thought through--what is the proximity and disposition of your neighbors (can't necessarily assume they are supportive if you don't know they are)? What is the physical layout of your feeding zone--open country or lots of building and tree structure? This is important because the pigeons need some open space to defeat hawk strikes. Another matter that needs to be addressed is how many birds can you accomodate? Some areas are self limiting but you can quickly get 200 birds in some circumstances and you need a feeding strategy to limit the guest list. 

If you have a good situation and you wish to proceed I can tell you it is quite rewarding. And you can get birds to follow you home in steps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Bob- I think too, that it is better to just attract them to your yard..pigeons can live up to 15 years and as with any pet, we do have to have plans in place, for the what if's, at any age! At my old place, it took a little while of putting feed out on a platform feeder, but suddenly two came, then four, then 10, and then eventually about 40! They do spread the word  .I would be able identify many, through the years, as they'd visit. 

The sick ones would also come to my patio, as if they knew I'd help them, which I did. I bought my platform feeders from the Audubon Workshop, but you can also make some too. I like mine, as they have a grill on them, that you can easily clean and it keeps the air flow to keep seed fresh. Only put out enough for one day, as seed can mold and get them very sick. I had two platform feeders and they loved them. Give them a good water source too. Here they are below:

http://audubonworkshop.com/item_disp.asp?PN=1361

If you live in the city...they will find you. "If you build it....they will come"  
Good luck! Keep us posted ...you will very much enjoy having your regulars and you can observe them just the same as if you had a loft.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks Donna & Snowbird for your response.

I live in a residential area that is probably typical of many residential areas..Most of the homes have large lots with mature trees and landscaping...I am located only 2 or 3 blocks from an area with many wild pigeons, but so far I have not attracted any to my feeder.

I have tried caging up 4 wild pigeons two different times in the past for 2 or 3 months and then releasing them hoping they would stay around but to no avail...One came back to roost for about a month but then quit ...However, it and another pigeon I had had caged up came back to feed 3 or 4 months, but eventually they quit coming back altogether ....The ideal arrangement, from my point of view, would be to have some show up to feed everyday, then if, for some reason, I couldn't feed them they would probably survive without me.

My backyard feeder is a platform type octagon shaped 4 ft wide and mounted on a 4x4 post about 5 & half feet above the ground...It has a screen wire bottom in it and I have a triple tube feeder mounted dead center of the octagan with 2 tubes of wild bird feed and one of sunflower seed.

There are local homer pigeons available if I want some, but I'm afraid if I had to move, they would keep coming back and the new occupants of this house might posion them just to get rid of them...My understanding is homer pigeons would never leave if they were born here...So for that reason I feel ,in my case at least, the best thing I could do is just feed pigeons in my backyard if I could get the pigeons to cooperate.

Another thought I've had is the use of pigeon decoys...Do you think they would help??...I have about 6 or 8 wild doves feeding at the feeder and it seems like they would help if decoys would help 

Bob R


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well you might try to get some young birds. They would stay better as they grow. And perhaps nest and roost on your house. Then they would feed at your feeder. And come and go some. Or perhaps make a arangement with some one .That if anything happens to you wouyld they take your birds. And let a family member know. So they would contact them also. Then get a couple pair of young homers and you are on your way. I am frome Enid okla. Just about 175 miles from you. Used to live in tahlequah.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

I would get the right kind of seed for them as well. I wouldn't encourage resident ones because of what you described could happen if you moved. Just feed them in the back yard. Ofcourse they will still depend on you ...when I moved I worried so much for my regulars, but there were other people feeding them in the area as well. When and if you moved, you could find a good neighbor to help out...at least for the transition.

I bought what they called "SunScratch" ...dove and pigeon loved it. That might help attract them. Sounds like you have a WONDERFUL platform feeder...I'm envious! The reason those caged ones probably "fled the scene" is that they are "wild"....and they looked at that, as danger....no wild ones should be caught to be kept as pets. There have been a few people I knew that a wild one actually took to them...and that's a little different. You never know, you may bond with one, by feeding in the backyard...but if not,just enjoy watching them. (That's my advice)


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

If you are a morning person, then another option is to get up early, and get some exercise by walking the few blocks to the current pigeon hang out and bring them a few pounds of a good seed mix--that's a great way to start your day. You will get to see them fly this way.


----------

